# Stainless vs Galvanized Steel Bass Pans



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I've been going back and forth between getting the stainless steel or the galvanized steel pans from Bass equipment. I know that the galvanized ones would have to be sealed via powder coating or some semi-complex process of Rustoleum. However, the stainless steel pans are $45 extra. I'd like to know that they are worth the price. How much longer would they last compared to the galvanized steel? Do I have to seal it in some way as well? Is there any special care that I need to take with them?

I plan on using fleece liners with a middle layer of flannel if that makes a difference. And there may be newspaper underneath the liner as well.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Everyone that purchases the stainless steel ones says they are worth the price. It shouldn't be too difficult to make the cheaper ones more durable to rat pee but you would have to purchase all the extras you need (unless you have them on hand) and put a price on your time. There is also potential for it to not look as sleek as the stainless steel ones if you aren't very crafty. There might be sites that have it cheaper if you shop around or an extremely frugal option is to buy a cement mixing tray from Lowes which comes at the exact size of the critter nation but only at a fraction of the price. The stainless steel ones pretty much last forever so if you are looking for longevity, it is probably a good choice.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks to the recommendation of my friend, I opted for the stainless steel! Well worth the price, if only considering the fact that when you get them, you can immediately use them


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I wanted to revive this thread, (hopefully the OP won't mind) because I've just ordered a critter nation and was curious about this. With the stainless steel, do you have to treat them or clean them in a certain way or just plug and play basically? They aren't cheap, but if they last a long time, they will be worth it. 

I was looking into these from flowertown chinchillas, but they are based in Canada and I have no idea what the "duty" and customs fees would be (which I'd have to pay on arrival).


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

You can use them right out of the box! I have two of them that I recently bought about a couple months ago, and love them. I opted for the custom 3" tall pans, since I use aspen bedding in them. I just clean them with regular spray cleaner, and they clean up really nicely without any issues or anything. I'd go with the stainless steel Bass pans over those from the place in Canada, for sure.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Night- Thanks! Did you have to email bass and request the 3" pans? How much more than the 2.5" were they? I use bedding too and would like the higher sides.


----------



## dguizzy (Jun 9, 2014)

I bought the stainless steel one from Bass and I absolutely love it. It was a hefty chunk of change but my girls don't chew it. Its super easy to clean! And i'm glad I didn't have to do anything with it, literally just plopped it right in my cage.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

artgecko, I think you can call or email Bass about the 3" sides. I think they are +$6 per pan. I heard that the 3" ones have a higher tendency to warp in shipping though.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys! I emailed them and it is $6 extra per pan. I will be ordering them, but will have to wait until Christmas. The Canadian company contacted me back and said that shipping alone woujd be $56 plus any "duties" or other taxes I might have to pay, so Bass is an obvious choice. I'm undecided about getting 2 lower and 1 top pan or just 2 lower level pans though. It's a serious chunk of change lol.


----------



## Zarazgirl (Jun 6, 2021)

This is a pretty old post but I’m hoping I can get some info. I have the critter nation cage and I’m looking for a base pan to put in for the bedding for rats. Anyone have any leads?


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

BassEquipment.com


----------

